# Nintendo Switch firmware update 10.0.2 is now available



## Dartz150 (Apr 30, 2020)

This is more stable th.... nah these jokes lost the fun already.


----------



## OldGnashburg (Apr 30, 2020)

What the hell Nintendo, I just updated everything.


----------



## nero99 (Apr 30, 2020)

seems like it doesnt effect cfw. just updated and atmosphere still works just fine


----------



## Maq47 (Apr 30, 2020)

The Switch is more stable than Trump's ideal economy now.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

The Switch is what a farmer has: Stable!


----------



## nero99 (Apr 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> The Switch is what a farmer has: Stable!


i keep my horses in my switch


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 30, 2020)

Someone reported that sxos still works.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Not a day goes by where I didn’t wish I was as stable as the Switch OFW


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2020)

But I just updated my switch like two times last week.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

I wonder, is this related to the recent databreach Nintendo had?


----------



## matias3ds (Apr 30, 2020)

I guess they didn't want to start May with an update


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 206835​
> Nintendo continues its train of minor fixes to the 10.x.x line of system software. This time, it isn't just stability mentioned in the patch notes. Nintendo has fixed a prior issue where newly synced Switch Pro Controllers would operate with incorrect analogue stick inputs, which is now resolved thanks to the newly-released firmware version 10.0.2. Other than that, there's the standard stability improvements hidden within the update, per usual.
> 
> 
> ...


The Switch is almost as stable as the 3DS now.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 30, 2020)

The Switch is more stable than my relationship!!

Ok now I'm going to read the contents of the post


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 30, 2020)

S  T  A  B  I  L  I  T  Y
T
A
B
I
L
I
T
Y


----------



## veenx0704 (Apr 30, 2020)

that was quick


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 30, 2020)

Are we going to see a 10.0.10?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 30, 2020)

MarcusCarter said:


> The Switch is more stable than Trump's ideal economy now.



IDK, but it's been on an upward trajectory recently if charts are anything to go by.

I mean, it's fine with me, I'll take more job opportunities to get out of the ditch my job is stuck in right now.


----------



## GrimOutlaw (Apr 30, 2020)

whats with all these system updates? theyre gonna keep rolling these out every week or what? lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> I wonder, is this related to the recent databreach Nintendo had?


oh yea, hadnt thought of that, mabe. its more secure and stuff? who knows.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> The Switch is more stable than my relationship!!
> 
> Ok now I'm going to read the contents of the post


Better not tell this your girlfriend then.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Apr 30, 2020)

This did actually fix something, people were reporting stick drift with brand new pro controllers in firmware 10, this finally addresses the software issue behind that.


----------



## JarieSuicune (Apr 30, 2020)

So, I, for one, am actually excited about this update! If I understand it correctly, we finally won't have to keep reconnecting our pro controller (which kept suddenly having the right thumbstick defaulting tilted up, super annoying!). Hooray!!!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 30, 2020)

Well at least this minor update has a little something more to it beyond combating possible exploits.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

*Ver. 10.0.2 (Released April 29, 2020)*

*General system stability improvements to enhance the user's experience, including a solution for the following:*
We have fixed an issue where a Nintendo Switch console with system menu version 10.0.0 or 10.0.1 does not set up a new Nintendo Switch Pro Controller, sometimes causing incorrect joystick control.

me: not worth update until CFW stop working or Games require that FW Version


----------



## LyuboA (Apr 30, 2020)

anyone has a link for 10.0.2


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 30, 2020)

how about they dont fuck with controller modules. They worked fine on 9.x. Leave the shit alone.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 30, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Someone reported that sxos still works.


This is a blessing, because it usually gets snubbed out right after they release a new CFW


----------



## HideoKojima (Apr 30, 2020)

Obviously some software engineer who was working from home screwed up now the update is to fix his mistake ...


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm going to place my bets and say this but dont be surprised if one day Nintendo blocks future CFW. All of these updates are for nothing they are working overtime to patch it .


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 30, 2020)

jeez those hackers got them shooked now we getting an update like every 2 weeks lul.


----------



## SANICspeed (Apr 30, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> how about they dont fuck with controller modules. They worked fine on 9.x. Leave the shit alone.


I disagree; there is room for improvement. For example pairing over usb in tablet mode or idk maybe a temporary fix for joycon drift so one doesnt have to have them detached all the time...


----------



## nero99 (Apr 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> I wonder, is this related to the recent databreach Nintendo had?


most likely not. That is server side stuff in their data centers.


----------



## mathew77 (Apr 30, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> one day Nintendo blocks future CFW


No way. They can't.


----------



## Jibbz (Apr 30, 2020)

Ive only just updated ....now ive got to do it again.
I might just leave it until i need to do it .


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2020)

OldGnashburg said:


> What the hell Nintendo, I just updated everything.



Poor you. I didn't update everything. I knew they would update sooner or so. Be wise. Dont rush. I seen people here update too quicker. Not wise. 

Unless they aren't using CFW then that's fine. If use CFW, then be patient and stay with previous version since many new games require the higher firmware aren't available yet.


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 30, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> No way. They can't.



I'm pretty sure they can because Sony did it with 5.05



azoreseuropa said:


> Poor you. I didn't update everything. I knew they would update sooner or so. Be wise. Dont rush. I seen people here update too quicker. Not wise.
> 
> Unless they aren't using CFW then that's fine. If use CFW, then be patient and stay with previous version since many new games require the higher firmware aren't available yet.



Agreed still on 9.1.0 everything works


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 30, 2020)

wow that was a fast update. it was less then a week i think. not sure...


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> The Switch is almost as stable as the 3DS now.


yeah but it's a lot harder to hack lol


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Better not tell this your girlfriend then.


He should te that to his girlfriend. If she is a true girl that is a friend she will stay with him.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 30, 2020)

is the switch as stable as the 3ds yet ?


----------



## MeAndHax (Apr 30, 2020)

*stability intensifies*


----------



## Something whatever (Apr 30, 2020)

Does it break homebrew?


----------



## Itsuki235 (Apr 30, 2020)

Something whatever said:


> Does it break homebrew?


On OFW 10.0.2 w/ vanilla ATS 0.12.0 + sigpatches and everything works. It does not break anything compared to 10.0.1 or 10.0.0. Note that the changes between 9.2.0->10.0.0 do break some things.


----------



## magico29 (Apr 30, 2020)

Fu** nintendo or updatendo, a freaking update every week.


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 30, 2020)

magico29 said:


> Fu** nintendo or updatendo, a freaking update every week.


i wish they wouldn't push bug fixes asap and they'd just wait like 6 months or something


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 30, 2020)

SANICspeed said:


> I disagree; there is room for improvement. For example pairing over usb in tablet mode or idk maybe a temporary fix for joycon drift so one doesn't have to have them detached all the time...


Back on early firmwares it tried 2 different branded wired usb switch controllers that i found at goodwill. They both worked in tablet mode and docked mode. They both show up as a wired pro controllers. Co-workers used them for smash( I use a gamecube controller lol). When a 3rd party makes a controller for use on switch, they need to follow the proper switch protocols. If not then dont sell the shit.


----------



## mathew77 (Apr 30, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm pretty sure they can because Sony did it with 5.05


Nah, you're completely wrong — Sony patched software exploit, RCM fusée-gelée is a hardware (bootrom/IROM) one.


----------



## isoKING (Apr 30, 2020)

I had 10.0.1 Neutos updated to 10.0.2 and nothing happened. Everything is fine for now.


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 30, 2020)

The switch is now more stable than Millennials


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Apr 30, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Poor you. I didn't update everything. I knew they would update sooner or so. Be wise. Dont rush. I seen people here update too quicker. Not wise.
> 
> Unless they aren't using CFW then that's fine. If use CFW, then be patient and stay with previous version since many new games require the higher firmware aren't available yet.


I always update immediately unless FIRM was updated


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2020)

Cylent1 said:


> The switch is now more stable than Millennials


Nah, Millennials still have a long way ahead of them!


----------



## Goku1992A (Apr 30, 2020)

mathew77 said:


> Nah, you're completely wrong — Sony patches software exploit, RCM fusée-gelée is a hardware (bootrom/IROM) one.



I hope you're right nevertheless I'm still staying on 9.1.0 all my stuff work fine and I have SXOS in my back pocket if I "really: wanna update

Fun Fact: If Sony would have had proper CFW that worked with all games I would have never gotten the switch.


----------



## hell_night (May 1, 2020)

Great, let's get the stability hype train runni'n!


----------



## HarveyHouston (May 1, 2020)

Wow! They actually said MORE! ...Who messed up?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## magico29 (May 1, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> i wish they wouldn't push bug fixes asap and they'd just wait like 6 months or something


----------



## Hardline (May 1, 2020)

Nintendo


----------



## wiewiec (May 1, 2020)

I like that Switch is now more stable than financial situation of the World ;-) Any info about current SX OS/Atmo support?


----------



## Germania (May 1, 2020)

After updating, my Switch did not react to the power button and it did not like my network anymore. I could not load new news or open the eShop. I know for sure that the Switch is not banned, because my NAND is as clean as it gets. This has never happenend before. I do not have AutoRCM activated, so it could not be the cause. Be careful.


----------



## frankGT (May 3, 2020)

Anyone knows if this update burns any fuses in comparison to 10.0.1?
Anyone tested sx os 2.9.5 with sys and emu nand?

I could update if i didn't have to make another nand backup...


----------



## Nemix77 (May 4, 2020)

Okay, this firmware worked wonders for my drifting left analog stick on my Pro Controller.

I still plan on changing the left analog stick's internals but for now the problem seems resolved via firmware 10.0.2!


----------

